# Mini Golden doodle litter size



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Considering it's a mutt, you probably want to look into both breeds to get an idea.

Oh by the way - instead of purchasing mutts, please adopt. There are a lot of poodle mixes in rescue - generally because people do not realize that poodles are a little different than goldens and combining the two breeds doesn't miraculous erase all the negative aspects of miniature poodle especially.


----------



## aliviagmarie (Nov 14, 2019)

thanks! I'm not adopting right now, just wondering about the litter size. But yes, if I would get a dog I'd adopt.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

As the owner of a Golden Retriever and a toy poodle, I truly have no idea why anyone would want to create designer mutts using these two breeds. Poodles have such specific personalities (especially the small ones), and they require a lot of grooming - a _lot_. Our Golden is so much easier to care for, in every respect, and has a much nicer, more laid-back personality. We adore our toy poodle, but living with him is like living with a very small terrorist. He spots and remembers opportunities to steal, and will take advantage of moments of freedom - even a month later - to go and exploit those opportunities. He becomes upset and snippy (with us) if we catch him in the act of thieving (it doesn't happen often - he has to be with a human or in a crate, there is no "middle ground" with him, for his own safety). If not managed properly, he would bite without a second thought. He barks, is fence-aggressive with our neighbours' dogs, requires regular bathing and grooming (at least twice weekly) to keep his coat free of knots and mats, and has to be shorn and trimmed every six weeks. He has some great qualities too - highly intelligent, very loving when it suits him, playful and interactive, etc. He is an extraordinary working dog (he's my daughter's agility partner). But he would be a real handful for an inexperienced family, and would probably be dead by now as a result of stealing and eating inappropriate stuff. I have two friends with (unrelated) standard poodles, and both are snappy and aggressive with other dogs. It's a complete mystery to me why people would use these dogs to dilute the wonderful qualities of golden retrievers. 



To answer the OP's question, toy poodle litters are usually small and whelping complications are not uncommon, so there might be a chance that this carries forward to litters of poodle mixes. Who knows. With mixed breed dogs, it's very hard to predict pretty much everything from litter size through coat type to temperament.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Ideally it would be zero.


----------

